# New clip for the Medtronic 640G!



## Pigeon (May 29, 2019)

Hello, users of the 640G will be familiar with the clip that is not very clippy or robust. When I got my pump the rep told me the pump will last 4 years but the clip won't and sure enough 18 montths in my clip went all wonky. So I requested a replacement and they sent me not one but TWO, and it's a new design! The bit that goes inside your waistband is longer and it seems a lot more springy too. Seems a lot more secure so far!

Just thought I'd share in case anyone else has been having trouble!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 29, 2019)

Excellent! I’ve had the two replacements they sent out a year or so back, but I’ve never broken any of mine (yet!). 

The flippy-floppy springs are all the same on mine, sadly


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 29, 2019)

The animas clip for my pump is 8 years old. I never used the new one that came with my 2nd pump and it's still going strong  I wonder if it will fit on my new pump in August


----------



## megga (May 30, 2019)

I've had the replacement clips, and I'm on my 3rd one, they still break, my old pump (the combo) never broke a clip the whole time I had it


----------



## Pigeon (May 30, 2019)

Ah OK, seems I was a bit premature in my excitement! Seems very odd to supply a £3000 medical device with a flimsy clip!


----------

